# Goats shedding and hair loss



## mlw987m (Mar 5, 2017)

My apologies if this has been addressed.My 7 year old rescue goat is shedding, and the hair is not growing back.I'm thinking vitamin deficiency.  Any suggestions on what to use? This is a non friendly goat that was rescued from a slaughterhouse, so shots are kind of tough. I'm not a very goat savvy person, but I do my best. Thanks


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 5, 2017)

Have you checked for lice? What are you feeding? And do they have free choice minerals available? Also could be mites but you would need to have a vet do a skin scraping to verify that.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 5, 2017)

What kind of mineral do they get? That would be the first thing I would look at, especially the Copper content. Looks like they might have a mineral block, and goats do better with a loose mineral. This goat in particular might need Copper boluses (essentially big pills) to get it back on track.

I would also look out for external parasites and might deworm with injectable Ivermectin, but since the other goats are not showing signs this is probably not the case.

Since you said injections are not ideal, I would try fixing the minerals first and see if anything changes. 

Best of luck!


----------

